# Barbone



## Hellknight (11. Mai 2003)

Hi,

mich hätte mal interessiert, ob ich in ein Barbone System eine GRAKA einbauen kann oder nicht.
Oder ob ich auf die On Board angewiesen bin.
Geht um eine Kaufentscheidung Barbone ja oder nein.

Merci für Antworten


----------



## Paule (11. Mai 2003)

Wenn ich das Gleiche unter Barebone versteh wie du ,dass müsste es meiner Ansicht nach gehen eine Grafikkarte dort einzubauen.

Mfg
Paule


----------

